# Solved: Distorted audio playing particular CD on PC



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a Linda Ronstadt Greatest Hits CD that plays perfectly on my car's CD player. All the tracks sound distorted if I try to play it on a desktop computer using Windows Media Player running on a 64 bit version of Windows 7 Home Premium. The audio sounds like it is playing on a slightly mistuned radio. Other CDs play fine on the computer. I tried ripping a few tracks using Winamp and Roxio Creator and the MP3 files have the same distortion.

I am trying to figure out if I am running into some kind of copy protection scheme or there is something about this particular disc that the CD/DVD drive does not like about it. The disc is on the Elektra/ Asylum label and was manufactured in Germany. It has a GEMA/BIEM marking.

I am not asking for help in circumventing any copy protection but want to know if anyone has ever heard of this type of protection.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Sounds like the CD/DVD drive is having read issues with that disc.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you. I'll see if it plays OK on my computer at work.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Tried the disc in a computer at work and it played with no problems. Ripped and saved to a thumbdrive with no problems.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Some drives are better "readers" than others. I'd suspect your drive is dirty/failing, or simply isn't able to read worn/dirty/scratched discs.


----------



## barcodebryan (Aug 2, 2011)

I am having exactly the same distorted sound problem with Crosby, Stills, Nash &B Young's 'American Dream' - plays perfectly well on home audio but not on pc and imports with same distortion into iTunes. I have run Windows, iTunes and Samsung diagnostics and all report no problems. Taking the above replies into account, is there a way to clean the optical drive?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Not sure if a cleaning will correct the problem. I have seen cleaning CD's that have a small brush attached to the disc. Any direct cleaning of the pickup head would require removing the drive from the computer and some disassembly of the drive.

FWiW, if this happens a couple of more times with other discs, I may just pop an old spare optical drive in an open expansion bay on the computer and see if it works out.


----------



## barcodebryan (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for that. I'll give it a try.


----------

